# In ceilings for garage tunes



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I spend a LOT of time in my garage and the craigslist JBL 4800s Ive been using out there have been alright but the positioning requirements out there really ruined the sound VS when I was finishing the garage and had them on my bench, pulled out from the walls (particularly before sheetrock went up it soundsed really nice out there). Now theyre on their sides on top of wall shelves way up in the corner of the wall and ceiling. 

Since these fairly big speakers arent really contributing much bass to the system Im considering some in ceiling speakers. I havent ever really heard good in ceilings. I know one can spend a lot of money on them (which im not inclined to do) but are there options for a budget friendly in ceiling that sounds decent? Im not out there with a glass of brandy critically listening. I want fun, sturdy speakers with good midmass that will play reasonably loud. I have subs to handle the bass of course.

I like the garage audio environment because it reminds me of my middle school days of playing with stereo gear. Loud and clean is the main goal. Nothing too complicated. 

So does anyone have any input on in ceilings? Im not even sure what I should expect to spend.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

These Niles in ceiling speakers would work just fine for you budget needs
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...aker-black-each-w/white-grille-fg01665/1.html


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a pair of Polk rc85i in one of the rooms I my house. They're 179.99pr on Amazon right now. Not sure what you want to spend, but I've found that for the money(and being in walls) they sound pretty good. They won't peel your skin but sound nice. 
Polk Audio RC85i 2-Way In-Wall Speakers (Pair, White) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006I5O6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_mr2nyb93E3NGP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Those polks have a lot of good reviews.

I was looking at the Definitive DT8r as well. Looks luke theyre discontinued but theyre available at certain places. 

Ive always liked my def techs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

There's a lot to like! Sandy gross knows a thing or two about designing speakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Ill have to dig around and see if the places that have them listed are legit.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

For the DT's?
How much do you want to spend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Less than 400 for a pair for sure. Otherwise ill just build something.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure how you feel about eBay, but I saw some nice ones by rbh and jbl. They were only 6.25's though. My polks have 8's and I personally try to stay on the larger side if I can help it. Larger drivers will many times be higher in sensitivity and will have better dynamics with less effort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

There are a couple of sellers on ebay with those DefTechs for about 165 each. I think I can stomach that to try a pair. Im just worried if I like them and want another pair I wont be able to find em!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Buy em up now and resell if you need to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Bought a pair at $145 each. Now to figure out where to put em!


----------

